# No closed captioning?



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

My mom is undergoing Chemotherapy, and its really causing her hearing to deteriorate to the point she cannot understand anything on TV.

Her HR20 and HR21 (Kitchen and LR) both have closed captioning, but she asked me to turn it on for her in her bedroom (D11 I think, maybe D12?) SD receiver and 19" TV, and I could find no way to turn it on.

Is there no closed captioning on the SD receivers? If not, would DirecTv upgrade them to one that has CC, without a new contract?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

With SD receivers, the CC data is outputted via the analog connections all the time, but you have to turn on the CC feature on the TV set itself to see them.

With HD (which is sourced digitally), closed captioning is encoded differently and the receiver has to decode them.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, thanks, Ill check the TV.


----------

